# Please STOP posting on this thread



## hambys97 (Feb 25, 2005)

Becky,

I wanted to check in and see how Miracle was doing. I didn't want to post any further on the other thread (as I think it has gotten off course). But, I would really like to know how this baby is. Please, can you update?

Thanks!


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

I sent you a pm. :biggrin:


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

I would also love a new update and am thankful for a new thread. 

Cyndi


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Please, Becky, let us know when you can.


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

Becky has told me that Miracle is "not as spunky as" she would have liked tonight, but that he still has a long way to go. 

I think that they need our prayers and good wishes. I don't think they need ppl putting Becky down about her breeding program or anthing else at this time. All of that seems entirely inappropriate to me. Please respect what she is going through emotionally and physically with the constant care and love she is giving all of her dogs; not just this one, but ALL of them! 

How many ppl are going to make that sacrifice? Let's just wish her, the puppies and the adult babies the best, shall we? Please? 

Thanks and hugs to you all,
Cyndi


----------



## bigsmom (Sep 8, 2007)

*they're in my prayers rayer: :grouphug: *


----------



## babygirlmom (Jul 3, 2007)

rayer: Still praying for Miracle's miracle! I know this is a very difficult time for her.


----------



## gigigirlz (Jun 18, 2007)

Saying a special prayer for baby Miracle and all of God's creatures tonight...be they four legged or two legged...after reading the paper, watching the news...and even experiencing some of what is going on in my own small part of the world I really think it is needed....Lord please hear my prayer....Jeanne...


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

I was not going to post in this thread but I can not PM all of you that have asked this news. 

Baby Miracle has gone home to be with Kenny. He passed away about an hour and half ago. I tried to pm with updates but just cannot keep going over this over and over. I tried and feel as though I failed him some how. Just as I have failed so many here. 

This will be my very last post on SM. For reasons that are obvious. 

Thank you to the ones that truly cared. And were here for me. I will never forget you. May God Bless you all. 

Becky


----------



## babygirlmom (Jul 3, 2007)

:smcry: That is so sad to hear. My prayers go out to you...I know this was not easy for you.

Take care!


----------



## BrookeB676 (Oct 17, 2004)

> I was not going to post in this thread but I can not PM all of you that have asked this news.
> 
> Baby Miracle has gone home to be with Kenny. He passed away about an hour and half ago. I tried to pm with updates but just cannot keep going over this over and over. I tried and feel as though I failed him some how. Just as I have failed so many here.
> 
> ...


I'm sorry to hear about Miracle. You have to believe in your heart that you did everything you could to save him.

I also wanted to say that there is no reason for you to go anywhere. I think if you truly are who you represent yourself as, it will be easy to answer some of the questions that have been asked. I know you probably feel you shouldn't have to justify yourself, and I can see where you would be coming from in that aspect, but I think you can agree some questions are reasonable for people to ask. I think you should re-think your decision to leave. I hope you can respect that as maltese lovers we are just looking out for the future of the breed. And in fact, I would expect you and/or any breeder to feel the same way.


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

> I was not going to post in this thread but I can not PM all of you that have asked this news.
> 
> Baby Miracle has gone home to be with Kenny. He passed away about an hour and half ago. I tried to pm with updates but just cannot keep going over this over and over. I tried and feel as though I failed him some how. Just as I have failed so many here.
> 
> ...


You haven't failed anyone here, I am sure. As you certainly did not fail Miracle! He was just not born at the right time, that is all. And you did all you could. Stop beating yourself up and feeling guilty! Please!!!???

You did all that was humanly possible. Please try to get some rest and realize there is nothing to even forgive about yourself. The babyies were just not ready and that is NOT you fault that they were born too early and not quite right. 

*Big Hugs*
Cyndi


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

:grouphug: Becky, :grouphug: 

I am so sorry Miracle didn't make it. I know you did everything you could for that little guy. 

I understand why you are upset right now and why you feel you must leave SM. Please don't let a few people's posts reflect on SM as a whole. With such a large number of members here, there are bound to be disagreements. Some of these are handled quite graciously and some are not. Unfortunately yours was the later.

While I agree that we do need to ask questions, we need to do so with respect. Please reconsider. :grouphug: 

Carla & Shotzi


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I'm really sorry! Hang in there Becky.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I'm so sorry! :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## honeybun (Mar 6, 2007)

I'm really sorry you tried so hard.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

:grouphug: I'm sorry to hear about Baby Miracle. Please don't beat yourself up thinking that you failed him. You didn't, you did all you could for him and he wouldn't have made it this far if it hadn't been for you. It was just not meant to be. God needed that little angel with him. Please don't leave SM for a couple peoples remarks. :grouphug:


----------



## starry (Sep 4, 2006)

:bysmilie: Im so sorry.
Please don't leave, you are an inspiration for some of us.
Everyone has reasons for how,why or what they do with their malts. I do not judge.
It was wonderful to hear how you saved your babies from lives of he((.
It is normal for some to ask questions and you being such a compassionate person i can see how easy it would be to feel offended.
You are at a low point now losing your furbaby. So please come back for the sake of ours and your dogs. :grouphug: ..Lisa


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

:grouphug: I'm so sorry to hear about Miracle. :smcry:


----------



## anouk (Nov 3, 2006)

:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Becky, we are so sorry to hear about Miracle. Hugs for you from us.
Please don't leave SM. I'm sorry some are so hurtful in our "family". Most of us love your posts and pictures. Bob and I support you and would like you to stay.

Marsha


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

I am so very sorry for your loss. I am sorry you feel the need to take a break but only you know what is right for yourself. I do hope you return after some healing time. :grouphug:


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

I'm so sorry!!!! :grouphug:


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

i'm so sorry for you loss.


----------



## cknight (Jan 8, 2008)

So sorry for your lost, my prayers are with you and your family (4 legged and all). Please don't leave sm, just remember you can please someone people some of the time, but you cannot please all the people all of the time. You will find that in life some will like you others will not. I find what you went thru so uplifting for someone who wants a Maltese dog. I truely understand the love for this breed from reading all your threads. Please don't give up, this site needs people with your passion. Take some healing time and get some rest, but remember we will be here for you when you are ready.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I'm sorry for the loss of Miracle, I know he would have been special for you. 

It seems like you have such a big heart, and along with that big heart comes big heart ache. 

Hang in there, you still have much love to give....and from what I've read....you have several pups who could really use your hugs right now. :grouphug:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh Becky, please reconsider and come back to SM when you feel ready. We know how much you tried and you did your best and that is all anyone can ask. We know you loved little Miracle and we are so sad that he did not make it. Our heart and love go out to you!!!!!!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Becky, I am truly sorry for the loss of precious Miracle. I can only imagine how devastated you must be right now. I know you did all you could to save that little life. Please take some time to grieve and catch up on some much needed sleep. I really hope you reconsider your decision to leave SM. I personally was looking forward to you answering the questions that have been posed. I am truly sorry that all of this came up at such a bad time. Really, the timing couldn't have been worse and I am so sorry about that. But as a breeder you must be prepared and even expect to have to answer questions. And as someone who loves the breed you should be glad that there are people who do care enough to ask questions from time to time of all breeders. I only hope that once you have taken time to mourn and again, get some much needed sleep, that you will reconsider. Hugs to you during this very sad time. :grouphug:


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

I'm so sorry for your loss of Miracle. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: I know it must be a difficult time for you but I hope you come back to SM when you are ready. :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

I am so very sorry to hear that Miracle didn't make it.


----------



## MaxxandSophia'sMommy (Jan 17, 2008)

Becky, I'm am so sorry to hear this news... praying for you for the healing comfort that you desperately need. Trust in the Lord with all of your heart, soul and mind!


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

I'm so sorry Becky :smcry: :smcry: You did everything you could do and I know you love your babies :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I'm so  sorry you lost little Miracle.


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

:smcry: Becky I am so very sorry to hear about Miracle :grouphug:


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

I'm so sorry that Miracle was called to be an angel. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss. You and your family are in my thoughts and prayers. I have no clue as to what the drama was about, I am not on here daily. I hope when your grief subsides you will come back and continue to post. 

My very best wishes being sent your way.


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Becky - I am soo sorry for little "Miracle" - you did all you could for him.

I am sorry for the drama that has been going on here - I know everytime I have asked you a question about breeding, you have been willing to educate and answer me.

I hope not to see you leave SM - you are just as part of SM as we all are.

I am not ever sure what is going on - it doesn't take much to confuse me ... :new_shocked: 

Take some time off to grieve "Miracle" and the rest and when you are feeling up to it - we hope to see you back real soon.

Lina


----------



## Morkie4 (Oct 13, 2006)

It really is so sad to hear about little Miracle. But know that you gave it your best and be a peace with yourself. And I know our paths will cross again, if not here, on another forum!


----------



## gigigirlz (Jun 18, 2007)

I am so, so sorry.....Jeanne


----------



## aprdh (Oct 21, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear about Miracle. :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Please know that you are in my thoughts and prayers. Sometimes life can be so very difficult and we just don't understand why things happen. All you can do is be true to yourself and your beliefs. What other people think really doesn't matter.

I haven't been here long, but I respect and admire your efforts with your all your babies, and especially with Miracle. I'm sure he felt your love during his short time here.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:smcry: I'm so sorry about Miracle, I know how hard you tried to keep him going. Get some well needed rest :grouphug:


----------



## thefab5 (Feb 1, 2007)

Becky,

I support you and your decision to breed. I think you have a wonderful program and you have done your best. After all when it comes to living beings it is all truly up to GOD. I am soooo sorry Miracle has passed my heart goes out to you.

With that being said please do not leave because of a few shallow, ignorant or jealous people. 

I am going to PM you we will talk more, I do not want to see you leave. 

Hugs to you,
Nancy


----------



## BrookeB676 (Oct 17, 2004)

> Becky,
> 
> I support you and your decision to breed. I think you have a wonderful program and you have done your best. After all when it comes to living beings it is all truly up to GOD. I am soooo sorry Miracle has passed my heart goes out to you.
> 
> ...


Excuse me, but if you are referring to my posts (which I can only assume you are as I contribued to threads that ask Becky some honest and great questions that should be answered), then what I think is "shallow" is the fact that you would resort to calling me shallow, ignorant, and/or jealous. I find that extremely insulting as I am definitely not a shallow person, particularly not ignorant, and absolutely not jealous. 

What is "ignorant" in my opinion, is the fact that anyone would (such as yourself) insult those who are asking legitimate questions about breeding (which happen to be specifically directed to someone whom we have reason to ask questions to). As stated several times, our "ignorant" questions should be answered easily. Nobody wants to see Becky leave, and nobody asked Becky to leave. This was her choice as she clearly does not want to respond to *reasonable* questions.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

As I said, I am very new here, but I have to admit I was shocked at all the questioning of Becky when she was fighting to save her baby's life. It just seemed to me that there might be a better time for such questions. I had never seen anything but support from the members of this forum, and it surprised me to read the sharpness of some of the posts.


----------



## honeybun (Mar 6, 2007)

> As I said, I am very new here, but I have to admit I was shocked at all the questioning of Becky when she was fighting to save her baby's life. It just seemed to me that there might be a better time for such questions. I had never seen anything but support from the members of this forum, and it surprised me to read the sharpness of some of the posts.[/B]


The most important thing at at the time was to try and save the babys life. Questions after.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=519893
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I do know that Brooke is a very intelligent, honest and thoughtful person and she is not ignorant or shallow and most of all she is not a jealous person. When we reach out to someone we should try not to point fingers at each other. We all have a right to ask questions as were ask of Becky....that does not mean that we did not feel sorry for her for losing Miracle.


----------



## thefab5 (Feb 1, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=519893
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually was not referring to you at all, but, now that you have put your foot in your mouth......I feel the need to a rebuttal.

Here it goes;

Brooke,

I cannot help be feel you are an insensitive, trouble making, young woman. I hold no ill will toward you but hope with time you will see your ways that caused this up roar.

Some where in all the posts you forgot two simple principles, human kindness and common decientsy.......It was not the time to bombard her with those types of questions. Especially with those insensitive innuendos and half baked remarks that followed. 

How dare you treat anyone in that manor that you are owed a lesson in dog breeding!!!!!! AND......NO ONE SHOULD FEEL BULLIED INTO RESPONDING. It was just plan wrong! 

Further more, Shame on you for trying to pick a fight with me when my post was directed to Becky and not you!


----------



## thefab5 (Feb 1, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=519910
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are being irrresponsible to fuel this type of post. PLease stop all the trouble you guys are causing!


----------



## BrookeB676 (Oct 17, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=519910
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nobody was bullied into repsonding to anything. Hence, why there was no response! There was no reasoning behind the "timing" of asking these legitimate questions, it just so happened that Becky was dealing with a crises. For that, I am truly sorry. It doesn't justify the questions not be answered, as they are reasonable.

I believe if you refer to your post, you will see that the first part, yes, was directed at Becky, and the second part was directed towards those who were I quote "shallow, ignorant, and jealous."

I did say I was assuming you were speaking of me, not specifically, but in general as I do have the same questions that many do, which you obviously consider "shallow and/or ignorant."

I never asked for a lesson in dog breeding. In lamen's terms, I asked why my Maya, who is from a puppy mill by the way, has a better pedigree than those that Becky has posted on her website as her "dams and sires." And, I see nothing wrong with that.

My ways did not cause an uproar, as I am definitely not the only person on this board who thinks the way I do. I just was brave enough to speak up. I stand by my word, I have nothing against Becky as a person and a maltese lover. I am simply a maltese lover myself who would like to see breeders breed healthy pets from good lineage.


----------



## hambys97 (Feb 25, 2005)

PLEASE STOP THIS! 

I began this thread as a means to find out about Miracle. That is the title, and the intent! Don't make it into something else.
Everyone has a right to his/her opinion. I personally feel that there is a place and time that certain questions/comments are appropriate. There are also times when those same questions/comments are not appropriate. It is that simple. This thread is not to point fingers or name call anyone. 

Becky,
I will be sending you a PM. But I want everyone hear to know that I am very sorry to hear that Miracle has passed. You were an inspiration to me with all the effort you put into what so many would have initially labelled "a lost cause." Thank you! You should be proud of all the love and care you provided that baby while he was here on earth. I am sorry for the unexpected events with this litter, and I know that you must be in a terrible place emotionally. I can't even begin to imagine, with the heart you have shown here how you are coping with this abundance of loss. Please know that if there is ANYTHING at all that you need or that I can do/help with I am here.
:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=519910
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is ridicuolous. Brooke is a kind, sweet person and you are attacking her. I don't personally know you, but I find your post in this thread very offensive. Why do you feel the need to attack other people on this forum. Calling people shallow, ignorant, and jealous is not justified. It is a personal attack. I don't think that Becky would really appreciate your post as she is a sweet ,nice person. This has gotten out of control! If you have an issue will people on this forum then, talk to those people not about them. 

I don't think that you know Brooke well enough to make the comments that you have. They are completely rude and unfounded. Brooke never attacked anyone the way you have. I hope that this thread gets closed!


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> I hope that this thread gets closed![/B]


or better yet, deleted. this thread has warped into some hideous monstrosity. absolutely appalling.


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

I'm sorry that Becky's pup died. However, I believe the attacks on Brooke are totally unfounded and unreasonable. I have no idea how anyone here can come on this forum, one which was supposedly created to share our love the breed, fight for better breeding practices, share experiences and love for our own dogs, and can possibly argue with what Brooke has brought forward here. There are many here who have asked the same questions on other threads. I'm sorry for Becky that she lost a pup. I feel sure as many as she's bred, this isn't the first one she's lost. I think the anger should be pointed towards someone besides a person who asks questions. Brooke certainly is not an ignorant person, or whatever the other words used against her were. I am totally taken aback that someone cannot ask legitimate questions without being called all manner of terrible names and treated so badly. It sickens me, but what from what I've seen on this forum of late, I'm not at all surprised. :-(


----------



## hambys97 (Feb 25, 2005)

Again, I am asking for this to PLEASE stop. I started this thread, and I am asking that you please let me end it.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=519910
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I 100% agree. Brooke -- you have made trouble at a time that it was not called for. This new post had NOTHING to do with you and was simply a show of support for Becky on losing little Miracle. There is a time and place for your types of remarks -- but it should have been done privately and at another time.

The world doesn't revolve around you. Becky "owes" you nothing and Nancy wasn't pointing fingers at you. 

We are all sad for Becky's loss and are simply, as a group, trying to share our support. Shame on you for being so insensitive and self-centered in such a supportive post.


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

> Brooke -- I'll take you on any day of the week -- and I have the clout to take you down!!!!![/B]


This is completely uncalled for!!! You are threatening, Brooke!!! This thread needs to be deleted!!!


----------



## honeybun (Mar 6, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=519968
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually was not referring to you at all, but, now that you have put your foot in your mouth......I feel the need to a rebuttal.

Here it goes;

Brooke,

I cannot help be feel you are an insensitive, trouble making, young woman. I hold no ill will toward you but hope with time you will see your ways that caused this up roar.

Some where in all the posts you forgot two simple principles, human kindness and common decientsy.......It was not the time to bombard her with those types of questions. Especially with those insensitive innuendos and half baked remarks that followed. 

How dare you treat anyone in that manor that you are owed a lesson in dog breeding!!!!!! AND......NO ONE SHOULD FEEL BULLIED INTO RESPONDING. It was just plan wrong! 

Further more, Shame on you for trying to pick a fight with me when my post was directed to Becky and not you!
[/B][/QUOTE]

I 100% agree. Brooke -- you have made trouble at a time that it was not called for. This new post had NOTHING to do with you and was simply a show of support for Becky on losing little Miracle. There is a time and place for your types of remarks -- but it should have been done privately and at another time.

The world doesn't revolve around you. Becky "owes" you nothing and Nancy wasn't pointing fingers at you. 

We are all sad for Becky's loss and are simply, as a group, trying to share our support. Shame on you for being so insensitive and self-centered in such a supportive post.

Brooke -- I'll take you on any day of the week -- and I have the clout to take you down!!!!!
[/B][/QUOTE]

The lady had just lost an entire litter that is one heck of a devastating thing to happen .


----------



## BrookeB676 (Oct 17, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=519968
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually was not referring to you at all, but, now that you have put your foot in your mouth......I feel the need to a rebuttal.

Here it goes;

Brooke,

I cannot help be feel you are an insensitive, trouble making, young woman. I hold no ill will toward you but hope with time you will see your ways that caused this up roar.

Some where in all the posts you forgot two simple principles, human kindness and common decientsy.......It was not the time to bombard her with those types of questions. Especially with those insensitive innuendos and half baked remarks that followed. 

How dare you treat anyone in that manor that you are owed a lesson in dog breeding!!!!!! AND......NO ONE SHOULD FEEL BULLIED INTO RESPONDING. It was just plan wrong! 

Further more, Shame on you for trying to pick a fight with me when my post was directed to Becky and not you!
[/B][/QUOTE]

I 100% agree. Brooke -- you have made trouble at a time that it was not called for. This new post had NOTHING to do with you and was simply a show of support for Becky on losing little Miracle. There is a time and place for your types of remarks -- but it should have been done privately and at another time.

The world doesn't revolve around you. Becky "owes" you nothing and Nancy wasn't pointing fingers at you. 

We are all sad for Becky's loss and are simply, as a group, trying to share our support. Shame on you for being so insensitive and self-centered in such a supportive post.

Brooke -- I'll take you on any day of the week -- and I have the clout to take you down!!!!!
[/B][/QUOTE]

Is that a threat? I am definitely not by any means "scared" of your clout. I have said things in a calm and respectful manner. Shame on your for threatening me. And, I'd like to point out, that it is you that has made this a personal attack on me, which is completely uncalled for and insensitive if I should say so myself. I never claimed myself as being an expert in breeding, like yourself, so I wouldn't waste my time going back and forth on you so you can feel like you "took me down."


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

[

I 100% agree. Brooke -- you have made trouble at a time that it was not called for. This new post had NOTHING to do with you and was simply a show of support for Becky on losing little Miracle. There is a time and place for your types of remarks -- but it should have been done privately and at another time.

The world doesn't revolve around you. Becky "owes" you nothing and Nancy wasn't pointing fingers at you. 

We are all sad for Becky's loss and are simply, as a group, trying to share our support. Shame on you for being so insensitive and self-centered in such a supportive post.

Brooke -- I'll take you on any day of the week -- and I have the clout to take you down!!!!!
[/QUOTE]

Oh, my gosh! The clout to take her down? What in the world is going on here? I cannot believe what I am reading here. Brooke isn't into gang fighting here. LOL! I have to wonder what in the name of Maltese you are saying here.


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

Why don't you take this into chat or better yet PM's and leave it off the forum? This is ridiculous and childish. This thread was purposly started to find out about the pup not to start another argument. Please take it private and keep it off the forum.


----------



## babygirlmom (Jul 3, 2007)

I totally agree. I have never seen all this fussing on this forum. :smpullhair: It's really sad.  n If our little fluffbutts were "hearing" this, they would have ran & hid somewhere!


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

good grief, becky, i'm sorry you lost miricle, everyone else that couldnt be a better person and leave the @$%# out of a thread where a pup died, i'm just sorry for you all together


closed


----------

